# Install hooks in a concrete ceiling?



## adamsanderson (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi,
I live in an apartment in NYC and the ceiling is solid concrete. I what to hang a rack from the ceiling in the kitchen to hold pots. The kit I bought attaches to the ceiling by a hook but is only designed for wood or drywall. Is there some type of concrete anchor that give your a hook on the end of it? I have mounted other things to my ceiling using the regular concrete anchors but for this I need it to have a hook to attach to. 

Thanks for the help!.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Screw in "eye" hooks into the ceiling.


----------



## RodBarney (May 26, 2011)

Check Mcmaster Carr, bet they have something.


----------



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

Are there structural beams visible? If not, better check with someone who know's the building. Some concrete floors are tensioned with steel rods. Drilling holes in the wrong spot could cut the wire and create a structural hazard.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

you need the second one:


----------



## adamsanderson (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the quick replies.

@Ron6519 - With an eye hook is the procedure to drill into the ceiling with a masonry bit and then simply screw the eye hook into the hole? I just remember when I used concrete screws in the past it was pretty hard to get the screws in even using a power screw driver. With the eye hook I guess I'd have to do it by hand or stick a screw driver through the eye and twist it from there?


@epson - What is the second one in the photo actually called?

@AGWhitehouse - I can't see any beams - its a is a new apartment building about 12 months old - 40 stories. 


Thanks


----------



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

adamsanderson said:


> @AGWhitehouse - I can't see any beams - its a is a new apartment building about 12 months old - 40 stories.


Might be worth it to ask...They might have used pre-stressed planks or a tensioned slab system, both of which have steel tensil rods that essentially hold the concrete up. While cutting one likely won't bring the building down, you'll have a really mad landlord on your hands.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

adamsanderson said:


> @Ron6519 - With an eye hook is the procedure to drill into the ceiling with a masonry bit and then simply screw the eye hook into the hole? I just remember when I used concrete screws in the past it was pretty hard to get the screws in even using a power screw driver. With the eye hook I guess I'd have to do it by hand or stick a screw driver through the eye and twist it from there?
> Thanks


You would use an anchor to screw the eyehook into just like the screw.
You can use an open hook or a closed loop in the ceiling. You will hang the unit on "S" hooks.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

if there are drop ceilings lift a panel and have a look how they are hung


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

adamsanderson said:


> @epson - What is the second one in the photo actually called?


Wej-it concrete fastening systems

http://www.toggler.com/wejit/

All you'll need besides the fasteners is a hammer drill and the correct size masonry bit.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

adamsanderson said:


> Thanks for all the quick replies.
> 
> 
> @epson - What is the second one in the photo actually called?
> ...


It’s called a sleeve anchor here is another link: http://ca.images.search.yahoo.com/i...3r&sigb=13cnlls6c&type=JPG&.crumb=sLdR712xJ51


----------



## havalife (Mar 23, 2011)

I really doubt you can drill through a post tension cable using a small masonry bit. I have seen guys hit the cable trying to drill with a 3/4 bit using a Hilti and had no damage to the cable.


----------



## josall (May 7, 2011)

Coulld you glue decorative wood blocks to the ceiling and screw into them,, you're not talking about that much weight..


----------

